
Introducing NodeTube, an open-source YouTube alternative powered by NodeJS - mayeaux
https://nodetube.live
======
grzm
Open source announcement, 18 days ago, over 150 points, over 70 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666)

------
burgerzzz
Being served by Node.js isn't really a selling point to most people, but I
applaud the effort none the less.

~~~
smt88
It's actually the opposite of a selling point. Node does well against other
languages with I/O bound jobs, but throw something CPU-intensive at it and
it's not even close to C, C++, Java, or Go.

~~~
mayeaux
The app is decoupled such that the frontend can run separately from the
intensive processes. I have the app running on a free Heroku dyno right now
and it's running great even serving up to 100 concurrent users.

~~~
smt88
How are you handling the intensive processes and why is it worth having JS in
the mix? Why not use one language?

Unrelated: the planned federation is _muuuuuch_ more interesting than the
stack you're using.

~~~
mayeaux
Yup federation is planned. And JavaScript is the language of the web,
JavaScript + Node together is something I really enjoy working with. And
intensive things like video conversions is run closer to the metal than the
Node app

------
notatoad
it's only been 18 days since your show HN post. maybe you can find other
places to promote this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21926666)

~~~
mayeaux
Sorry, I've just been working a lot on the frontend lately and feel that the
actual live instance now is about a 1.0 which is my motivation for the post.
Hopefully that's OK I know there's a LOT of people who have still never heard
about this but find it interesting.

~~~
notatoad
If you want to keep re-submitting maybe consider starting a dev blog where you
can explain what's new, instead of just reposting the same thing over and over
again with no context.

~~~
mayeaux
I did that based on a suggestion before, and wrote up a pretty long blog entry
about my motivation for the project and it got like zero pickup on HN. People
really like to just see the real thing, here is the post for reference:
[https://medium.com/@NodeTube_org/my-plan-to-ensure-the-
free-...](https://medium.com/@NodeTube_org/my-plan-to-ensure-the-free-flow-of-
information-and-advancement-of-human-consciousness-in-the-21st-5787e9288f66)

------
svnpenn
> Your video is currently pending moderator approval. If it's still pending
> after several minutes please contact a mod at Discord

Hm, that could get terrible pretty quickly.

~~~
mayeaux
It's a stopgap measure right now since I only have a couple other mods and
can't guarantee someone can be around to monitor uploads. It can be turned off
via a flag in the settings file.

------
jmartrican
Why name it after the language?

~~~
mayeaux
It's actually a double entendre, eventually it will be federated via
ActivityPub and able to index others instances' content, and that's the other
and true meaning of the 'Node' component of the name.

~~~
robjan
Do you plan on making it compatible with Peertube?

------
noicebrewery
How is this better than PeerTube?

------
galactic0wl
What made you choose NodeJS to power a media streaming platform?

~~~
mayeaux
I'm a JavaScript guy and do most of my servers in Node, and was able to use a
great repo called 'hackathon-starter' from Github for some basic functionality
out of the gate, and I like their setup of a Node app.

